# Beat The Dealer



## Tedder87 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have played this game the two free tries each day just for fun. Never really thought I would win anything, but today I won a 5 pack of Kentucky Fire Cured! I thought it was pretty cool that you can actually win that game (eventually). I've never had these before or any infused stick for that matter. Maybe these arent actually infused but something else i guess. But either way, not sure what to expect, but for $1 plus shipping I'll give them a shot. Anyway, not sure if anyone else plays this or not but it actually is worth your two minutes a night I guess.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I use to take a flyer of CI's make me an offer. I made offers thinking my offers were reasonable, and only once did I get something with FREE Shipping. Five Count Hera-A-Dor $10.00 delievered. Never got any deal sticks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shipping is usually free. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Shipping used to be free, due to new laws, they have to charge something so they do $1 for shipping on beat the dealer wins now


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Tedder87 (Aug 7, 2016)

It is $6.99 for shipping. But I'll try a 5er of about anything for $8.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't get the app on iphone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Can't get the app on iphone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm using it on and it works fine

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I play my two free chips every day. Played for months with nothing to show for it, then a couple of months ago won twice in one week (Padron sampler and 5er of La Palina red label toros). Haven't won anything since, but for the one minute it takes each day I keep trying.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I won a vector quad flame table lighter, A few fivers, h.upmann with the cigar mold, and around a dozen 10$ vouchers. Not bad for a free download. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Drummerguy1584 said:


> That's what I'm using it on and it works fine
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Really? The jr site only shows that I can get it on google play. searched the iphone app store for it and its not there. Whats the name of your app?


----------



## Tedder87 (Aug 7, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Drummerguy1584 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm using it on and it works fine
> ...


Mine just says beat the dealer, it has a red and white poker chip with jr in the middle.


----------



## Tedder87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here is a screen shot of the Android app. I guess it would look the same for iphone.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Just won a 5 pack of ACID Red Nastys $1 free shipping, started playing almost a month ago

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Is this the same as the game they offer you right after you submit your purchase on CI but you only have 2 minutes to play it and if you let the time just run out it makes a really annoying sound ? Happens to me every time I order, lol.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been playing this for over six months and, haven't even seen a hand good enough to "Beat the Dealer". 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yukoner said:


> Is this the same as the game they offer you right after you submit your purchase on CI but you only have 2 minutes to play it and if you let the time just run out it makes a really annoying sound ? Happens to me every time I order, lol.


It's an app you download to your phone. I've won an 80$ table lighter, couple fivers, the h.upmann tenner with the press, and I think around 170$ in 10$ vouchers. Which is what I use to buy my Ghurkas to hand out. Costs me around 5$ for a fiver. An appropriate price in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
If you win 4 outta 5 cards you get the voucher.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

poppajon75 said:


> I've been playing this for over six months and, haven't even seen a hand good enough to "Beat the Dealer".


I get the impression that they are making it harder to win. Used to be you always won the first card. Not so much anymore. Used to be you could get 3 or 4 cards deep before they blew you away, but not so much anymore. But I keep playing every day anyway.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mi000ke said:


> I get the impression that they are making it harder to win. Used to be you always won the first card. Not so much anymore. Used to be you could get 3 or 4 cards deep before they blew you away, but not so much anymore. But I keep playing every day anyway.


Sounds about right, I've only won 4 times since July. Won way more often in the beginning of the year. By like you, I still play everyday..hell it's free, so why not.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Sounds about right, I've only won 4 times since July. Won way more often in the beginning of the year. By like you, I still play everyday..hell it's free, so why not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I've only won once ever and I think it was last year. You are doing a lot better than I. Although I save my chips for something I really want and play a bunch when it comes up so maybe the game is setup to have me lose more often, I don't know. I think I am at about 110 chips right now.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hari Seldon said:


> I've only won once ever and I think it was last year. You are doing a lot better than I. Although I save my chips for something I really want and play a bunch when it comes up so maybe the game is setup to have me lose more often, I don't know. I think I am at about 110 chips right now.


I just play my 2 a day.. If it's stuff I won't smoke then it's bomb material.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I just took a look on the JR website... It looks like this is only available for Android - or am I missing something?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maxh92 said:


> I just took a look on the JR website... It looks like this is only available for Android - or am I missing something?


Its not available for us Iphone users. I do have an old android at home I may need to fire up for this..


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

csk415 said:


> Its not available for us Iphone users. I do have an old android at home I may need to fire up for this..


I've been using it on my iphone for a long time


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

mi000ke said:


> I've been using it on my iphone for a long time


How? I only see it for Google Play


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

mi000ke said:


> I've been using it on my iphone for a long time


A few have said the same thing. It must have gotten pulled from the App Store but still works for the ones who had it prior. 
Trust me it's not in the App Store. Phone is jail broken and I still can't get the app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

csk415 said:


> A few have said the same thing. It must have gotten pulled from the App Store but still works for the ones who had it prior.
> Trust me it's not in the App Store. Phone is jail broken and I still can't get the app.


I better not delete it then


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, I have Bluestacks on my computer that emulates the Android ecosystem. I wonder if the app is available.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> Hmm, I have Bluestacks on my computer that emulates the Android ecosystem. I wonder if the app is available.


It should work. If I remember from past android days the play store works in the emulator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just won another 10$ voucher. Bought a tin and more bristled pipe cleaners. Can't have enough of either.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

If you share the daily deal on both Facebook and Twitter you earn a chip each so in total you get 4 chips a day 😀

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> If you share the daily deal on both Facebook and Twitter you earn a chip each so in total you get 4 chips a day &#128512;
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I'm not a Facebook, Twitter kinda guy. But I win quite a bit just playing my 2 chips a day. But thanks for adding that. I'm sure of more social media friendly members will take advantage of that.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I got this working on Bluestacks. Didn't win anything, but got it working


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> I got this working on Bluestacks. Didn't win anything, but got it working


You can't beat it(no pun intended)..It's free. Even if you get a couple vouchers you're ahead of the game.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm installing it on my Android now. Not sure what to expect but I'll try anything that's free, never know what kind of deals i might find.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bought with my 4 outta 5 10$ voucher.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Won another voucher..more pipe $hit on the way

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been stockpiling my chips until I see something I want.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

Anybody play this yesterday when they had the Caldwell box as a prize? I had worked up to 156 coins and lost them all in defeat, lol. I think I only had one or two hands that could have even won if I had picked the right sequence.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hari Seldon said:


> Anybody play this yesterday when they had the Caldwell box as a prize? I had worked up to 156 coins and lost them all in defeat, lol. I think I only had one or two hands that could have even won if I had picked the right sequence.


I didn't have quite as many chips as you did but, yes..... I'm back at 2


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

eliot said:


> I've been stockpiling my chips until I see something I want.


Do you get that for 60 chips only?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Do you get that for 60 chips only?


Unfortunately no. You'll receive 60 extra chips if you purchase that deal.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Do you get that for 60 chips only?


You can't purchase anything with the chips. The 60 that you see is how many chips you'll earn if you buy the deal of the day.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

The Caldwell box was back up as the prize, I had worked my way to 92 chips. Lost them all again, didn't even have a single hand that had a path to win once they were flipped, haha.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hari Seldon said:


> The Caldwell box was back up as the prize, I had worked my way to 92 chips. Lost them all again, didn't even have a single hand that had a path to win once they were flipped, haha.


I save my chips too and never have any luck. I read the small print, chances of winning are like 1 in 5000. I have yet to be that one.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

n0s4atu said:


> I save my chips too and never have any luck. I read the small print, chances of winning are like 1 in 5000. I have yet to be that one.


Wow, I never saw the fine print or knew the odds. I did win once before and figured it wasn't so rare, I guess I was pretty lucky and shouldnt expect to win again anytime soon.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've won probably more than 20 x's in the last year or so..


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally won after playing for like a year!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

That is awesome that you won on there, I havn't won yet


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ToastEffect said:


> That is awesome that you won on there, I havn't won yet


Keep playing. I've won dozens of times.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured I'd win this one..lol










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Figured I'd win this one..lol


Those ring gauges are huge!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ewood said:


> Those ring gauges are huge!!


Yep..can't wait to give em away..lol

42 is plenty big for me. 50 seems huge.. These monstrosities are goin to golfing buddies.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So I didn't get the voucher. My fault I used the wrong email.

I emailed then called cs. They had everything corrected in 5 minutes. Then at the same time my email was answered. 

Great cs. Especially since they only made a buck off me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Does this app work for I phones? I cant seem to find it in the app store

Or can you play online on a computer?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> Does this app work for I phones? I cant seem to find it in the app store
> 
> Or can you play online on a computer?


Sadly just droid based phones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Been playing this for a year now. I ain't won shit...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Winnings from beat the dealer..

Who can smoke these things..? Lol
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Winnings from beat the dealer..
> 
> Who can smoke these things..? Lol
> 
> ...


If you can't smoke em, you can always club a baby seal with em... Kidding...I like baby seals. Club the next person who posts feet pics.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I got a buddy that'll love these.. I've given him a couple giant Ghurkas. We'll see.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

Anybody still playing this game? I'm at the point where I have so many coins (230 or so) that by the time they have something I am interested in, I play a few hands and then quit as it takes too long, lol. One weekend or something if they have a good prize I just need to block off an hour or so to power through all my coins.


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Winnings from beat the dealer..
> 
> Who can smoke these things..? Lol
> 
> ...


I LOVE the asylum sticks.. Smoke em all the time...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

What is this?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

Shadowdogg said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


It's a mobile game (android only I think, or at least used to be) affiliated with JR cigar where you play a five card game of war the call "beat the dealer" to win cigars and cigar related excessories. Each day there is a new prize and you can get two free "coins" used to play the game. You can also buy the prize outright, and that way you get a bunch of coins to play the next day or to try and win a second one.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

I have never had much luck on Beat the Dealer, but love Cigar Bid. Seem to have better luck marking interested in items, bidding, and forgetting until I find out I won something.

Sometime thing seem to just not get into bidding wars, and they go for good prices. JMHO.


----------



## JBB58 (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been playing and think I've only had one hand that would have won....still looking for that first win...lmao


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Hari Seldon said:


> Shadowdogg said:
> 
> 
> > What is this?
> ...


So how do you actually win? You have 3 higher cards or whoever has the highest one?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BigPuffer said:


> So how do you actually win? You have 3 higher cards or whoever has the highest one?


You need to have the high card each flip (5)

If you won four outta five , you get a a 15$ voucher.

I've won a ton of stuff from this app

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

Old thread but didn't want to make a new one I just beat the dealer got a gurka legend Churchill 
5 pack


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

been playing this for a few months. Only once have i been given a hand that could have won if I had played my cards right. Usually I receive a card that makes it physically impossible for me to win.

Last hand dealer had A, A, K, Q, J :serious:


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey what’s this app called you guys are talking about? Is it on iPhone.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey what's this app called you guys are talking about? Is it on iPhone.


Not on iPhones sadly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I actually won today. When I went to check out, it said it was charging full price, not $1 plus shipping. Is this correct, will they charge my the accurate amount or do I need to contact JR?


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I actually won today. When I went to check out, it said it was charging full price, not $1 plus shipping. Is this correct, will they charge my the accurate amount or do I need to contact JR?


When I won mine did the same thing... Contact JR Cigars and they will fix it

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I actually won today. When I went to check out, it said it was charging full price, not $1 plus shipping. Is this correct, will they charge my the accurate amount or do I need to contact JR?


That's not a dollar plus shipping it's just a dollar shipping included

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shadowdogg said:


> That's not a dollar plus shipping it's just a dollar shipping included
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Again..If you win, go through ebates...

Say you win 100$ worth of cigars. You get 8$ on your ebates account, so you actually make a couple bucks if you win..lol

sent from...Thought it was Jon.. nope.. it was JT firin up an HUHC nub he found under the seat.. Glad you found a lighter.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Many thanks. They will issue a refund, as I am told by customer service. Proud owner of 18 count box of Punch Signature Rothschild for $1


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Question on beat the dealer. 

Each cigar package has a number of chips in the top left hand corner. Can I "purchase" those cigars with chips I have banked? And if so, is shipping still $1?


----------



## tomzcigarguy (Apr 15, 2018)

I won 2 times on Beat The Dealer.

I've played a whole bunch of times since then and noticed a bad trend.

It used to be that I'd play and 1 out of around 30 - 40 when the cards were revealed I might have won but chose the wrong cards.
So I didn't feel too bad.

Lately I think that I've gone more than 100 tries with not a single winning hand if played correctly.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> Question on beat the dealer.
> 
> Each cigar package has a number of chips in the top left hand corner. Can I "purchase" those cigars with chips I have banked? And if so, is shipping still $1?


That's how many chips you get if you purchase the smokes.. if you do buy from JRs go through ebates.. You get a % cash back.. If you WIN on beat the dealer also go through ebates.. You get whatever % of the actual price..and pay 1$ so you actually make a couple bucks..lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice, a 5 pack of Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Sublimes (6x54) coming my way!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Won these the other day but they charged me full price.. Been waiting all week for the money to go back into my account..










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

You know the house always wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The money showed up in my account tonight.. Kudos to JR's cs..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Ive won a few times and it always requires a phone call to straighten it out. Congrats on the win!

I religiously check in once a day, just to get options to play banked. Most of the time I bank them unless something I really want pops up. I find that it takes about 20-30 hands to mathematically be able to get a hand that wins...then perhaps there is luck on top of that to actually pick the cards in the right order.

It’s frustrating... but I’m getting free cigars so I’ll STFU and play or not, pretty simple


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

I've won once. October 25th I walked away with a 3 pack of Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo cigars. I've also jumped on one of the special prices they have to earn more chips. I got a 5 cigar sample pack of Tabak Especial. 5 different sizes, great smokes. I added them to my favorites for faster ordering. 😁

Haven't won since. At one point I had over 60 chips, and never won again. Oh well. I check in daily... just in case...


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

You guys are referencing hands, when I play it's a slot machine with 4 reels. I used up my 28 coins trying th=o get the 5er of LaPalina Black Labels. No luck today.


Ryan


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I just figured out how to play the "Beat the Dealer" slot game on my iPad/iPhone without the app since it's not available for iPhone/iPad.

Go to www.jrcigar.com

*>Then scroll to the bottom and click on the "Beat the Dealer" box I circled in the pic.*









*>Then scroll down to and click on "Play the all new slot game on the Beat the Dealer web app" I circled in the pic.*









*>I had 6 coins, on my last coin I won a free $10 off coupon. They emailed me a code to use at checkout.*


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

I try to log in daily just to bank the slot chips. I've only ever won coupons but keep trying!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Won again, first time playing in months. And as usual, they charged me full price and I need to go through the hassle of fixing it. I have to ask....is it worth the hassle. This has happened EVERY TIME and I can’t help to wonder if its on purpose...

In this, six drew estate cigars, is worth the hassle.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Westside Threat said:


> Won again, first time playing in months. And as usual, they charged me full price and I need to go through the hassle of fixing it. I have to ask....is it worth the hassle. This has happened EVERY TIME and I can't help to wonder if its on purpose...
> 
> In this, six drew estate cigars, is worth the hassle.


Hadn't won in a couple of years, then won twice in 10 days a couple of weeks ago. Both times I ended up with two units in my cart, one free and one at cost. Had to call to get it corrected. But for a 5er of montecristo platinum it was worth it. Not so for the Drew Estate Tabak Especial Corona Negra.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Had 140 credits saved up.

Won a 10$ voucher that I put towards ANOTHER xikar lighter

Then I won a 10 pack of Acid somethin or others.  ..My girls will smoke em.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Had 140 credits saved up.
> 
> Won a 10$ voucher that I put towards ANOTHER xikar lighter
> 
> ...


Those acids...I had one in a sampler when I started last year, made me sick after a few puffs, a Kuba Kuba. Made my garage smell like essential oils for a month, even with airing out the garage. :yuck:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> Those acids...I had one in a sampler when I started last year, made me sick after a few puffs, a Kuba Kuba. Made my garage smell like essential oils for a month, even with airing out the garage. :yuck:


Never had one, probably never will. But we'll see if the kids like em.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OK so JRs was out of the acids I won. So they refunded my shipping cost. I called and told em I won, I want something for it. So I'm getting some Acid something or other instead. Think I still got screwed, but hey free is free. They kids' humidor is getting a little sparse, so it'll fill it up a bit.

Customer service was very pleasant, by the way. Even if she boned me outta some cigars, she did it with a smile. That's what counts. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bought this with my BTD voucher I won. After shipping a saved a whole 2$.

Got three of these. This one's pretty flashy..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

